# Help Identify Girard-Perregaux Watch



## gabbbahey (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello!

My dad found his old GP watch in a desk the other day.

HeÂ´s thinking about selling it, but isnÂ´t sure if itÂ´s worth restoring it before selling it.

Does anyone know anything about this watch?

Looks like stainless steel. The bracelet is a bit twisted, but nothing that affects the functionality of the watch. It got a few scratches and the glass is cracked.

When the watched has been winded up it works for a few hours before it stop ticking. Guess it needs a good cleaning.

On the back it says "9977 PA", inside it says:

"Girard-Perregaux

Swiss

100-840

17 Jewels

Seventeen

Inadjusted"

Have a look at the photos!

thanks!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

GP are a quality make, and undervalued in my honest opinion. Ebay and auction house back catalogue are the easist way to value it, but here is my twopenneth

To me, it looks original

The integrated bracelet is it's major failing - even without the twist they are not popular, as they are difficult to adjust and if they break then repairing them is very difficult

the stopping does sound like it needs a clean - budget Â£50-Â£80 for a full service

The crystal will not be a stock shape. So called 'Fancy' crystals will be a lot more expensive that standard round ones, as more labour is required to get them right.

If it fits your or your fathers wrist, then why not get it serviced and the crystal replaced. If you don't like it, or it doesn't fit, it may not be worth getting it minted up.

None of the above is anything more than my humble opinion


----------



## simon35 (Oct 8, 2011)

very nicely put scottswatches.


----------



## gabbbahey (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks!

Sounds like I should take it to a watchmaker for a price estimate for repairs.

I think my father believes that the watch is worth much money. But sounds like thatÂ´s not the case.

He doesn't think the watch suits him anymore, he was hoping he could make a nice profit on the watch, maybe I can persuade him o give it to me instead...

Once again thanks for your help!


----------

